# Does Price Matter OR Does A High Price Make It Better?



## WhatInThe (May 10, 2015)

Does price matter?

 Do you know people who think, feel or assume that unless you pay a higher price for the item/event isn't worth it or if you don't you are a cheap skate?

Do people use paying high/higher prices to get rid of guilt or clean their conscience when they "spend" on a gift, memorial or charity on someone or cause? Or they simply snobs, snots or entitled.

Shouldn't those with more always take into consideration of those with less? Shouldn't those with less not assume everyone will pay their way?

Did you ever have someone make plans for your money ie through a gift, event or gathering?

Funny how some who seem to do the least  do a lot with other peoples money.

Does price matter?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 10, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand your question.  


I tend to be drawn to pricier items.. partiuclarly in clothes and shoes..  I have found they look better for longer, and are made better.  I find you get what you pay for.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question.
> 
> 
> I tend to be drawn to pricier items.. partiuclarly in clothes and shoes..  I have found they look better for longer, and are made better.  I find you get what you pay for.



Certain things yes but there are cheaper, practical and/or fashionable alternatives for just about anything out there. I know too many hung up on price and status(or branding).


----------



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question.
> 
> 
> I tend to be drawn to pricier items.. partiuclarly in clothes and shoes..  I have found they look better for longer, and are made better.  I find you get what you pay for.



I am a bit confused as well but regarding does price matter, I think there is a law of diminishing returns here, so if you go for the cheapest the quality is likely to be poor, but when you pay an excessive amount you are usually paying for the prestige attached to the label or make. 

Somewhere in the middle you usually get a good value/quality balance for your money.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 10, 2015)

merlin said:


> I am a bit confused as well but regarding does price matter, I think there is a law of diminishing returns here, so if you go for the cheapest the quality is likely to be poor, but when you pay an excessive amount you are usually paying for the prestige attached to the label or make.
> 
> Somewhere in the middle you usually get a good value/quality balance for your money.



Ahhh.... but smart shopping can get you the highest quality at lower prices...   I buy at end of season..  Sweaters and coats in the spring..  Summer clothes in the fall...  I get expensive labels at a fraction of the cost... which is probably what they are really worth to begin with.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

I don't think it's an all-or-nothing thing. You can find some high-quality goods at cheaper prices along with real junk at high prices, but most of the time you get what you pay for.

High-line restaurants are a good example of overpaying for quality. I've eaten $1 hot dogs from street vendors that tasted better and filled me up more than $40 entrees in posh eateries. I was paying for atmosphere and reputation, not food quality. 

But I wouldn't make a habit of eating from food carts. 

In the world I'm most familiar with, martial arts, you get what you pay for with uniforms and (usually) weapons, but teaching fees can be all over the place. I've been disappointed at $1,000 one-day seminars and overjoyed by teachers who taught for free.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2015)

There's a brand name factor that enters into the topic. Ie; I never buy  Levi jeans anymore for the name.  Wrangler and Lee now.  They fit well and are a lot less expensive.

Same goes for Dockers and many other brands.  I DO buy brand names because nobody else makes the items even if they cost a lot of money; because I like them.

A Chevy runs just as well as a Cadillac from point A to point B.


----------



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ahhh.... but smart shopping can get you the highest quality at lower prices...   I buy at end of season..  Sweaters and coats in the spring..  Summer clothes in the fall...  I get expensive labels at a fraction of the cost... which is probably what they are really worth to begin with.



Absolutely QS that's what I do, last years technology is much cheaper as well so I never buy the latest, which is little different anyway. We have a couple of chains of shops in the UK, that sells high quality designer goods from clothes to household furniture at knock down prices. I never pay full price for anything if possible, and get a kick out of finding a bargain.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2015)

I think smart shopping is essential to obtain best value and price unless you're loaded and like to wear brand names. One other thing that bugs me a bit. I think we've gotten too casual in business dress. I think we ought to look professional. We can be as casual as we like when we're going for a golf game of a cook out in the back yard.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 10, 2015)

I admit it....  I like the brand name labels..  Love Michael Kors handbags... Ralph Lauren shoes.. and Anne Kline clothes..  They are made well and fit wonderfully... they just "hang:" right...   BUT as we have all said..  I wait and get them on sale and end of season..


----------



## Kitties (May 10, 2015)

I like to shop at thrift stores. For the things I do buy new, I try to get things as cheap as possible.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 10, 2015)

Yesterday... I bought a $110 Michael Kors sweater...  on sale for 75% off and used a $20 reward coupon I get from the using the Store credit card.  So I paid a whopping $7.50 for the Sweater.. I can't wear it until next fall, but I'll look just fine in it then.   I also bought an Anne Kline Down coat.. Regular $350..  for less than $100..   Close out Year end... and both were NEW...


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

merlin said:


> Absolutely QS that's what I do, last years technology is much cheaper as well so I never buy the latest, which is little different anyway. *We have a couple of chains of shops in the UK, that sells high quality designer goods from clothes to household furniture at knock down prices*. I never pay full price for anything if possible, and get a kick out of finding a bargain.




Whose that then?


----------



## Kitties (May 10, 2015)

Buying off season is a good way to save. Get the things on clearance. Some of those off season clearance prices can be very low. When I buy new, that's what I try to do.

I grew up on thrift and I still prefer to shop that way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

I think you get what you pay for, I don't go for the most expensive or the cheapest, but I'll shop for what I think is the best quality for the money.  I have no interest at all in brand names, never have.  To answer the question, high prices don't make it better, like Phil, I've eaten at high end restaurants in my day where the food was less than expected, but enjoyed quite a few tasty hot dogs from those street carts, lol.


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

I like shopping in thrift stores where, incidentally, I often find excellent NEW items with the department store tags still on them.  I also shop in consignment stores and department stores. The key is to know quality when you see it and to know a bargain when you see it, no matter where you shop or whose name is on the label.  A few months ago I purchased a brand new Toastmaster breadmaker at Goodwill for $10.00.  As I inspected it in the store, I could tell it had never been used and it still had all the little styrofoam pieces, twist tie around the cord, etc.  When I got it home, I inspected it further.  I found the warranty card, instructions and little recipe booklet.  Well, stuck in the recipe booklet was a birthday card to someone named Sandy from her mom.  Sandy's unwanted birthday present was my gain!  BTW, we use the breadmaker at least twice a month and are very happy with it.


----------



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Whose that then?



TKMaxx http://www.tkmaxx.com/   and their offshoot Homesense http://www.homesense.com/


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2015)

Make up? If it's expensive you are paying for the packaging, promotion and prestige. The ingredients of the cheap brands are essentially the same.

Electronics? I favour selecting from the middle price range for better performance and longer lasting usage. We are still using a Pioneer sound system bought over 30 years ago.

Clothes? I have guilt pangs if they are too cheap because I know that they were made with exploited labour. If I pay more I hope the workers will get more but I'm not confident that this is the case. Cheap clothes and cheap shoes represent the indifference of the rich countries to the poverty of workers in the poorest countries. On the other hand, would they be better off if I didn't buy them? It is a moral dilemma.

Jewellery items? I never spend much at all but if I like something, and I can afford it, than I will buy it but above a certain level the conscience kicks in again and I cannot spend thousands on self adornment. I mostly wear costume jewellery and a few modest items, none of which were bought for more that $200.

Cars? No luxury cars for us. We want an affordable but reliable car that we will then keep driving for the next 15 - 20 years. Currently we have two Toyotas. The Camry is 15 years old and the Corolla is 10 years old. Not the cheapest cars we could have bought but excellent value over time.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

Good stereo speakers and good gin are worth the extra bucks.  Otherwise the Dollar Store and Wally World usually fill the bill...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

I don't care about status names either in clothes, handbags, cars.  I like to get a bargain and shop sales.  I won't buy the cheap clothes that fall apart in the wash, and I never, ever buy cheap shoes.  I need good quality shoes as I hate foot problems.  

It just depends on the product for me.  Electronics I go for quality.  We kept buying toasters that would break, even the expensive ones broke.  Finally bought one for something like £6 at Tesco and we've had it for about 5 years.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 11, 2015)

Oh I certainly know of some who think the higher the price...... the better. I like good quality, but I shop when on sale as others have said. I have one friend who goes to the most expensive stores for that name brand with little regard to price. He's still working btw.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

We have a really high end resale shop near here...called Plato's Closet..   Only the highest quality and gently  (very gently) items are taken in on consignment.. Some also still have store tags attached.  Another great way to get high end labels for next to nothing..  I look in there when I'm near and have on a few occasions found something really great.  BUT, the thing is you cannot have a particular thing or item in mind.  You just have to go in and see what you find.  It's like a treasure hunt.  One thing though.. I would NEVER pick up a pair of used shoes.. no matter how impressive a name brand.. that just grosses me out.  They can keep their Manolo Blahnics if someone elses sweaty feet were in them..  lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

QS, my feet don't sweat so my old boat shoes might be perfect for you.  They may be a little large but I would give you a good price...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> QS, my feet don't sweat so my old boat shoes might be perfect for you.  They may be a little large but I would give you a good price...



Gross


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

I actually sold a pair of wing tips at a yard sale once for two bucks...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I actually sold a pair of wing tips at a yard sale once for two bucks...



People will buy anything if the price is right.  I sold a half bottle of mouth wash for a nickel.  Can you imagine??   lol!!


----------



## Don M. (May 11, 2015)

Price is often a reflection of Where an item is purchased.  Traditional Retail, and expensive opulent stores/shopping centers are Doomed, as more and more people discover the advantages and convenience of shopping Online.  It costs untold millions to build a big shopping center, and staff it....and those costs are passed along to the shoppers.  In many cases, 50% of the price of a product is related to where it is purchased.  Virtually All clothing and textile products are now made in Asia....no matter what "brand" is reflected on the packaging...and the retail price is usually several times the actual cost of manufacturing.  

I have shopped online for at least the past 15 years...for everything from lawnmower parts to vitamin pills.  I can usually count on saving anywhere from 30 to 50% on everything I buy.  I have paid for this computer several times over, in the process.  About the only things I don't buy online might be clothes and groceries.  I include clothes in that category because the "size" on the label is usually "approximate".  Since all this stuff is made in Asia, one almost has to try it on to make sure it really fits.  I wear shoes in a size 10.5, for example, but find stuff in the store anywhere from size 9.5 to 11 that fits.  

Unless it's something I need "right now", I spend some time browsing Amazon, EBAY, or some specialty business online...auto parts, etc.,...and invariably, I save a bundle if I can wait a couple of days to get the item delivered.  

Case in point....a few weeks ago, the wife mentioned that our bedding was getting past its prime.  She looked at stuff at Kohl's and JCPenneys, and said a good set of fitted sheets and pillowcases would be in the $150 and up price range.  I did some browsing on EBAY, and bought a fitted set of 800 thread count Egyptian Cotton for $42.  They are great, and I have since ordered 2 more sets....3 for the price of 1.


----------



## oakapple (May 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't care about status names either in clothes, handbags, cars.  I like to get a bargain and shop sales.  I won't buy the cheap clothes that fall apart in the wash, and I never, ever buy cheap shoes.  I need good quality shoes as I hate foot problems.
> 
> It just depends on the product for me.  Electronics I go for quality.  We kept buying toasters that would break, even the expensive ones broke.  Finally bought one for something like £6 at Tesco and we've had it for about 5 years.


I find that toasters and kettles don't last, so you may as well pay the cheapest possible price and then buy every few years.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I find that toasters and kettles don't last, so you may as well pay the cheapest possible price and then buy every few years.



We've been through loads of kettles as well, and the one we have is a rather cheap one and I think we've had as long as the toaster!


----------



## Cookie (May 11, 2015)

My toaster oven has been around for at least 15 years.  The batteries burned out, but we found some replacements and my son installs them himself, so far have burned out twice. Most of these gadgets can be fixed if someone wants to take them apart and understands what's wrong.


----------



## oakapple (May 11, 2015)

I have no interest in brands or labels and usually try and bag a bargain when possible,as Don says, online is probably the best and easiest, I hate trailing about the shops anyway.
To answer the OP, price does matter in matters of quality but only up to a certain point.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I have no interest in brands or labels and usually try and bag a bargain when possible,as Don says, online is probably the best and easiest, I hate trailing about the shops anyway.
> To answer the OP, price does matter in matters of quality but only up to a certain point.



We order appliances, etc online but I'd never order trousers or shoes as I really need to try them on.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ahhh.... but smart shopping can get you the highest quality at lower prices... I buy at end of season.. Sweaters and coats in the spring.. Summer clothes in the fall... I get expensive labels at a fraction of the cost... which is probably what they are really worth to begin with.



I agree with this. For example I have a pair of cashmere lined Isotoner gloves that I’ve had for years. Same with a couple pairs of Rockport shoes I paid good money for but caught a sale (the shoes are 10 yrs old and I swear they still look and feel new...only wear in fall/winter though). But I can’t afford to shop like that on a regular basis.

OTOH, sweatpants from Walmart. Some beauty products I get from CVS or the dollar store.

I’ve gotten some clothing items from thrift shops and I always get compliments.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

Walmart carries a brand of woman's Tee shirts.. White Stag..  $5.97 each.   I like them better than any I have gotten from more expensive stores..   I like them.. so I buy them rather than the more expensive brand names.. BUT if liked the brand name better, than that's what I would get.  I get what I like..  I don't feel like I have to prove anything to anyone by buying the cheapest of something to show that I'm frugal.   I also don't feel like I have to have a brand name.   Like I said.. If I like it.. I buy it.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

Price is not a factor in my slections as much as quality.  My grandmother taught me how to look how things are made...to judge how good the quality is.  As a child I hated how she would turn garment inside out...telling me what to look for.  Especially when I liked the style of something...vs the quality.  Her lessons were well taught...for I look for good quality.  But, love to bargain shop.  It is like a chess game to me.  I have a grand-daughter's wedding in July.  Will try to get something extra nice at a Consignment shop.  Would rather have something lightly pre-worn, of good quality than something cheesy,...though fashionable.   I have to shop online for things other than clothes.  Hate that I cannot see and touch them.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 11, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Price is not a factor in my slections as much as quality.  My grandmother taught me how to look how things are made...to judge how good the quality is.  As a child I hated how she would turn garment inside out...telling me what to look for.  Especially when I liked the style of something...vs the quality.  Her lessons were well taught...for I look for good quality.  But, love to bargain shop.  It is like a chess game to me.  I have a grand-daughter's wedding in July.  Will try to get something extra nice at a Consignment shop.  Would rather have something lightly pre-worn, of good quality than something cheesy,...though fashionable.   I have to shop online for things other than clothes.  Hate that I cannot see and touch them.



That's what my grandmother taught me..  she would show me how the cheap stuff had very narrow seams and would likely fall apart.  AND I'm with you.. no online buying for me..  I like to feel and touch..  even with appliances.  Photos can be deceiving.


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2015)

No---Price alone does not guarantee quality or durability


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2015)

You can go to high end stores and buy brand name items at inflated prices, but if you look, they're still made in China.
Now if I knew which were the best factories in China, it might made a difference.


----------



## Robusta (May 12, 2015)

Depends on the item.  Many if not most factories manufacture for anyone that will pay the price regardless of the name on the building. In another time I used to haul peas and corn to a Libbeys  canning plant. After the veggies were canned they would run them through the labeler, maybe two shifts of Libbeys labels, shut down change the label roll to some store brand,run the required amount change again. All the same product just sold for different prices..
 John Deere and New Holland get a premium for their equipment, yes they are good, but are they that much better that a Yanmar, Mahindra,or TYM?  Consider that many of them are the same machine under the sheetmetal,(or plastic) having rolled of the same assembly line.  GMC is considered premium over a Chevrolet. Difference? Cosmetics and marketing!


----------

